# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لماذا سُمِّيَ القلب قلبًا؟

## محمد طه شعبان

مَا سُمِّيَ الْقَلْبُ إِلَّا مِنْ تَقَلُّبِهِ ... فَاحْذَرْ عَلَى الْقَلْبِ مِنْ قَلْبٍ وَتَحْوِيلِ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك .
في صحيح مسلم عن عبد الله بن عمرو أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : { اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا إلى طاعتك }.

ومثل القلب كمثل ريشة في فلاة . فانظر سرعة حركة الريشة كيف تتقلب ؟! تقلبها الرياح ظهرا لبطن .

----------

